# Anchor Light / Stern Navigation Light for Poling Platform



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Attwood LED Wake Tower light

https://www.amazon.com/Attwood-5580A7-Tower-All-Round-Light/dp/B00K8DBIUK


----------



## MatthewAbbott (Feb 25, 2017)

I have a Hella Marine fold down. 

Only pic I have right now of it.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

I use a Hella folding stern light (with a three inch shaft) on the front corner of my poling tower. When not needed it's folded into the down position. If anyone has anything better I'll be interested... Here's the only photo I have that shows it (in the down position at the far side of the platform).


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

I'll get a pic this afternoon, but I have the same skiff and it has the standard Maverick swing style light on the back.
Regarding shark eyes, I don't think they will work on a 17T due to the shape of the bow. It's kind of square...but if you figure it out, let us know. I don't like my plug in post lights and I'd be up to change it out.


----------



## ssmith6 (Jan 24, 2013)

Thanks for the replies guys. SP I’ve been trying to find some shark eye style that had just a little poke to them but it’s looking like that route is going to be a bust with my TM on the front it’s looking like I’m going to have to go with a plug and at least a 6” pole mounted front light.


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

Check out the Livorsi bow lights. I have the Hella fold down on the back leg of my poling platform. New boat will have the Livorsi bow lights and the LED all around "puck" light on the poling platform.


----------



## hipshot (Sep 29, 2018)

The puck light on my platform is too low; I don’t think it’s truly visible from the front at times. I want to change it to a folder on at least a 3” shaft. My combination light is fully compliant until I mount the trolling motor. I don’t use the troller that often; I was considering a Navisafe combination light on a shaft, mounted to the trolling motor base (maybe on a Railblaza base?), for those times I do run with the troller. If anyone has a better idea, let me have it.


----------



## finbully (Jan 26, 2013)

On my Maverick's polling platform...


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

I think the Atwood "wake tower" style light is probably the most common one, but I like the look of this puck light: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B072BRXLG4/ref=nav_timeline_asin?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1










Does anyone have any experience with them? Company name is TecNiq.

Looks familiar but I'm not sure where I've seen it.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Love the look of that puck style stern light mounted on that welded bracket attached to your poling platform... 

Whatever you choose - make doubly certain that it can be seen a full 360 for safety. A proper stern light is also a nuisance in a small craft at night since it provides a bit too much light when you're only sitting four feet in front of it - but put up with it if you can since being seen at night might just keep you alive when running. Many, many big boats operating at night have a very hard time seeing a small boat at all... 

My next booking is tonight and we'll be operating between Miami and Miami Beach... I run a lot of night charters and I've had more than my share of close calls - with properly working lights...


----------



## HPXFLY (Aug 27, 2015)

What about the navi safe kits.. LED, battery powered, and easily removable. I have one for my anchor light, since my poling platform wasnt wired for a light.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

HPXFLY said:


> What about the navi safe kits.. LED, battery powered, and easily removable. I have one for my anchor light, since my poling platform wasnt wired for a light.


They look good to me.....should make good spares too


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Here's how last night went (and not about the fishing...). On three separate times I came within fifty feet of idiots out at night in tiny boats - and not even a flashlight to warn you.... The worst part is that I know if I ever ran over one - I'd never hear the end of it....

I came off the water just before 1Am this morning and when I finish typing this it will nearly time for "brunch"...

Y'all be safe and make sure your nav lights are squared away...


----------



## ssmith6 (Jan 24, 2013)

Jay those Livorsi lights look like they will fit the bill on the front of the 17T if i mount them far forward. I have a set of battery powered suction mounts in the boat now just in case. No plans for running in the night in the winter time but just in case i get hung out to dry and have to wait until after dark i have them in there. Looking for a permanent fix prior to the summer when I will be running out before daylight for that first light bite. Thank you all for your help and I will let you know which route I go when I can get around to it


----------

